# Why is Steroid use taboo in the US compared to the UK?



## TYD1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi All,

New here, I've moved to Georgia from the UK in February this year with my current job.

Back in the UK i trained at a classic bodybuilding gym where the owners etc provided help with steroids and it was openly talked about.

Fast forward to now - I cant find a bodybuilding gym anywhere - or at least one in driving distance, I have travelled to a few independent lifting gyms but again the steroid conversation seems to strike fear into people.

I haven't cycled since last September 16 and I am starting to become frustrated as I feel myself falling from my potential path and passion.

FYI - I cant order online as the address I am living at is paid for by the company and for obvious reasons I don't want to be getting that address involved in any customs situation.

Any help on this situation and source ideas is massively appreciated and if anyone knows any gyms in Georgia where I can make some noise, let me know?

Thanks Guys!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 25, 2017)

It's so taboo because our government lies about the affects of using it and the media never questions their "facts." Therefore the citizens believe it too.  If you are a heroin addict people will pity you because your addiction is a disease and you need help. 

But if you use steroids you are a cheating violent piece of shit and should go to prison. 

Thanks DARE.


----------



## TYD1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

I feel that! Makes me feel like a criminal and dirty for wanting to better myself!

Bullshit in my opinion, All the Patriots players heading to the whitehouse - but of course they don't use steroids!!! BS!


----------



## snake (Apr 25, 2017)

To answer your question; we have MLB , Mark McGwire,Barry Bonds and a homerun record that no one wanted broken.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 25, 2017)

Agree with the Bros here. Its demonized by the media in sport as "cheating" & that mentality has unfortunately bled over into the general public as well. Ironically, the elderly are often portrayed as 'ambitious' and 'full of life' when they pursue HGH and TRT in 'Male Menopause Clinics' - which are basically just legalized fronts for doctors to script primarily wealthy patients and to remove the stigma.

So the logic: 30-something guy at the gym running deca to keep his joints from aching = cheater. 50-something guy paying out of pocket to get TRT and HGH from his "anti-aging clinic" = 'full of life'.

Go figure.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 25, 2017)

10 Char.....


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 25, 2017)

Anything the government can't tax or make their cut off of is going to be demonized.   And anything they do make money on is going to be subsidized and forced down everyone's throat.  Corn is a huge market.   Not because we eat a lot of corn.  Because they make billions on high fructose corn syrup.  And they made sure the shit is in everything we eat and drink.   Imagine if steroids were the new govt. Money maker.  Lol.  The whole country would be swole as F.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 25, 2017)

Would rather have steroids going the way they are now than ready available to just anybody.

Liked it even better the way it was going back in the 90s when they were even harder to get a hold of.

The last thing i wanna do is openly discuss stetoids at the gym.

Also you ought to read the forum rules about asking for a scource 

Since you didnt read the rules I will tell you now dont do it 

This aint that uk gymnasium with all the dummies trying to get busted.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 25, 2017)

Its looked as taboo because most people dont use steroids..Taking a needle and injecting yourself will never be considered cool by any means..I dont think it should be looked up to or down on..If u wanna sauce do it


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 25, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> most people dont use steroids.



The lesser the better IMO


----------



## Milo (Apr 25, 2017)

Honestly I think its good that theyre illegal. How many people would **** themselves up if they could go to GNC and buy whatever they wanted? Every dick head in the gym would be taking 100mg Dbol for a year straight.


----------



## IHI (Apr 25, 2017)

Milo said:


> Honestly I think its good that theyre illegal. How many people would **** themselves up if they could go to GNC and buy whatever they wanted? Every dick head in the gym would be taking 100mg Dbol for a year straight.



Got a guy at work like this, addictive personality, got going on trt, immediately started doing 600mg/wk because thats what he heard guys were doing in the gym. I asked about anti e stuff, hiw long he plans to do this, whats his coming back to trt protcol, when are you going to get labs so you dont steoke out (has a ton of body fat and eats not so good)

of course i got the deer in the headlights stare


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 25, 2017)

My theory is that it's all about money.  Some owners team had a sh*t season.  Lobby congress to get laws passed. Where do you see the big media and congressional attention?  MLB and NFL.  In all the congressional crap that went down, you didn't see any pro or elite level bodybuilders getting grilled by congress, and you'd have to be blind and stupid not to know they're geared up.  Yet where was the attention?  MLB and NFL, where the money was.  And there was a lot of money involved in the Lance Armstrong drama as well.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 25, 2017)

Agreed with POB and everyone else. It's bs and the general populous is completely uneducated and misinformed due to mass media and gov control which is what creates the negative bias towards AAS


----------



## Milo (Apr 25, 2017)

I think we have to realize how stupid people really are. People have died from pre workouts. Taking like 6 scoops and croaking. What would these idiots be doing with real steroids? These are the people lighting themselves on fire for YouTube views. I personally think they should have at it, and get their genes out the gene pool. But we all know that wont fly. Every idiot is a precious unique snowflake.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 25, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> Agree with the Bros here. Its demonized by the media in sport as "cheating" & that mentality has unfortunately bled over into the general public as well. Ironically, the elderly are often portrayed as 'ambitious' and 'full of life' when they pursue HGH and TRT in 'Male Menopause Clinics' - which are basically just legalized fronts for doctors to script primarily wealthy patients and to remove the stigma.
> 
> So the logic: 30-something guy at the gym running deca to keep his joints from aching = cheater. 50-something guy paying out of pocket to get TRT and HGH from his "anti-aging clinic" = 'full of life'.
> 
> Go figure.



My wife leaves the tv on for the dogs when she goes to work. I dunno maybe they like daytime talk.

I stayed home sick from work today. I came down and the tv is on. It was that Kelly woman who was on tv with Regis. The one who wants my dick inside her. Whatever her name is.

Anyway she has a co-host. The dude that played the voice of Sid in ice age.  He was talking about "micro-dosing testosterone." I think he meant trt of course. Oddly there was no recoil at the mention of taking test. Had the context been different- performance enhancement you can bet Kelly the host would have had a speech prepared


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 25, 2017)

Can you imagine the amount of liberal women that would start looking like men? As soon as they identified as a man....BAM...test injections


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 26, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Can you imagine the amount of liberal women that would start looking like men? As soon as they identified as a man....BAM...test injections



https://youtu.be/cl26Xgbltvs
how you feel about this lol


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 27, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> My wife leaves the tv on for the dogs when she goes to work.



The TV left on to occupy the brain rather than sitting around listening to outside noises to bark at and be curious about 

Also probably not as lonely with the TV going High 5 to the Mrs PB for being a dog lover.


----------



## DevilDawg740 (Apr 29, 2017)

It is a move based on the left, creating what's has never existed in all of nature and creation; equality. The fact that one would supplement and train to greater themselves, is an outrageous train of thought for the masses. From steroid laws, simple prohormones ban, to minimizing preworkout formulas the masses and their leaders will do whatever it takes to hinder your evolution. 
Stay Beast!


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 29, 2017)

DevilDawg740 said:


> It is a move based on the left, creating what's has never existed in all of nature and creation; equality. The fact that one would supplement and train to greater themselves, is an outrageous train of thought for the masses. From steroid laws, simple prohormones ban, to minimizing preworkout formulas the masses and their leaders will do whatever it takes to hinder your evolution.
> Stay Beast!



woa that's deep bro


----------



## Headboss (Apr 30, 2017)

**** the government and their rules and laws. 

Just because something is legal doesn't mean it's ok. More people mess up their entire lives due to alcohol (dui, job, abuse, etc).

Women are allowed to get boob jobs, ass implants, abortions (wont go into the politics with that).. men can legally get a sex change, but someone wants to help enhance their body with steroids? Oh heaven forbid!


----------



## Milo (Apr 30, 2017)

All of those things you listed are performed by medical professionals. You can equate them to someone getting steroids from an endocrinologist. They arent the same as Joe ****head personally injecting something that can **** his life up forever.


----------



## Headboss (Apr 30, 2017)

Milo said:


> All of those things you listed are performed by medical professionals. You can equate them to someone getting steroids from an endocrinologist. They arent the same as Joe ****head personally injecting something that can **** his life up forever.


I agree with you, but why can't I walk in to my Dr office and say I want a 12 week cycle?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 30, 2017)

Headboss said:


> I agree with you, but why can't I walk in to my Dr office and say I want a 12 week cycle?



Because it isn't medically necessary.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 30, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Because it isn't medically necessary.



Neither is recreational weed, but that's legal in some states and will probably be in all of them soon enough.  I have nothing for or against that, but I will say I've never heard of a DUI fatality auto accident from gear.  And as far as weed goes, you know, it's all good till you're the one getting the phone call or knock in the door from the state patrol or county sherriff


----------

